# Neutering?



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I was just after a bit of information on neutering male mice as I'm considering having my current pet line buck neutered so he could live with my pet line females to save some space as I have no further plans to breed from him. I've had a look around and can't seem to find much on here about it.

From what I understand not a lot of places will do it, right? I'm in the Beverley area of East Yorkshire but also live part of the year in Medway, Kent, so if anyone knows of any vets around these areas that would do it that's the first step  But I'm also curious to know how much it costs, on average? And how serious is the operation? I understand putting any animal under is dangerous, even more so with small animals, but would I be sentensing him to death by getting him snipped? I need the space, but not THAT much


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi. Neutering male mice is a new concept really, but one that many male mouse keepers have turned to in order to prevent their males living along. kallan on here would probably be able to advise you best on the actual proceedure and post op care and what the risks are. She has neutered quite a few of her males. 

You do need to be aware that some mice won`t take the anasthetic well and some come through the surgery and die afterwards. If you find a good vet who does this proceedure, I`m sure the odds would be better, rather than using one who has`nt done the proceedure before. I used to be against this surgery at the start, but it seems to be more popular now and as I said, if you find a really good vet who does neuter mice, all the better.

Prices depend on the vet really but I know some people have been charged around £30 ish....some more.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Kallan normally says to ask a vet who deals with reptiles  since those are micro surgerys too. Kallan is the one to talk to about this....


----------

